# GCS Horsham - A great Independent, in my opinion



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I've just used GCS in Horsham for the first time and can thoroughly recommend them. My car had been in the main dealer at Five Oaks for diagnostics where they tried to sting me for £50 when they noticed that the radio needed a code because the battery had been disconnected. They also quoted £750 to replace the alternator so I called GCS for a quote and they were far more reasonable including the genuine Audi part if I wanted.

They collected the car from Five Oaks for me and fitted it in within two days for me. The staff are all very friendly and it was also comforting to know that they seem to specialise in Porsche too.


----------



## pieropan (Feb 12, 2017)

Have you used them again? 
(I'm thinking of using them for a fuel pressure regulator problem which is producing a fault code.I live in Cranleigh)
Many thanks


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Been taking my TT to GCS in Monks Gate near Horsham since day 1 in 2012.

Always helpful and charge a fair price. Servicing once a year and any issues they pick up on they phone (heater matrix being one), MOT's they co-ordinate with a nearby partner garage.

Tim knows his stuff and only employs decent mechs, never felt ripped off.


----------

